# Self Esteem Survey for TC Members



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Curious how much your self esteem depends on getting likes on TalkClassical forums.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

My self esteem is totally dependent on TC likes. If my posts aren't liked well enough, I'll fall into a deep depression. It also upsets me that most of my likes are on "Currently Listening Vol IV". JK, as many people my age said a couple of years ago, I couldn't care less. I get all that I need from TC. I've truly learned quite a lot in the month I've been here, enough to hold my own with the snobs at the concerts. And that is pretty good progression for someone who only a month ago asked "What composers bear resemblance to Beethoven in musical style?" or something along those lines. My self esteem had immensely improved because I know more about something I love, and I have the wonderful posters on TC to thank for that.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dillonp2020 said:


> It also upsets me that most of my likes are on "Currently Listening Vol IV".


Posting that you are listening to Haydn on the Currently Listening thread will get you around 10 free likes. That's just a heads up in case you are feeling a little low on the likes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I bet you..... the last option is going to get the most votes.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> I bet you..... the last option is going to get the most votes.


It proves the wisdom of the site administrators in not including such option.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think it really impacts my self esteem whether my posts are "liked" or not. When one considers the fact that groups of "friends" routinely like even the most banal of posts from other members of a particular clique, the value of likes becomes diminished. I think this, in part anyway, explains my rather limited use of the function. There are many posts that I enjoy that I don't give the old "thumbs up" simply because I forget that the function is there.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I can live with or without them. I'm here because of my love for Classical music and my desire to have a place where we can discuss various topics. 

In the olden days of the site we lived quite well without the 'likes' feature. 

My comments are as a fellow member here ... and not wearing the admin hat. 

Kh


----------



## classicalexburns (Jun 12, 2017)

The best thing about TC is to gain an insight into other people's views and discuss something that we all love


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I confess that, when I don't "see the blue," I have had...unpleasing thoughts.

On the upside, I haven't thrown the computer across the room yet!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I bet you..... the last option is going to get the most votes.


I would never use a hate option. Everyone has a right to his or her own opinions and taste. In any event, although I have had contentious discussions with some members in the political groups, I don't hold their expressions against them, or take any of it personally, no matter how benighted. We are all fellow classical music lovers, and that's good enough for me.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I don't use the "likes". If I like something enough I will make a comment in support. I like that it takes a little effort to really like something.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I don't see the problem. There are likes here, so I use them. Others are free to do or not to do the same. My answer would be a shrug, I suppose. 

Nothing fits in the poll, and I'm not in the mood for sarcastic options.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Sometimes I'll read through a post that I must have read before. I'll come across a post I like and will want to like it, but it turns out that I already liked it before! So, anyway, there may be a time where I click "Unlike" inadvertently. Hopefully I don't offend anyone if this happens.

Likes or no likes, it really does not matter to me. I do like to use the "Like" function to acknowledge a good/funny post without having to submit a reply. Like inflation is probably better than post count inflation.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

As I've said in other threads, many of my posts are like Beethoven's pieces: they will not be fully appreciated until years later! I'm secure in the knowledge that future generations will give me all the likes that I deserve, as long as TC is still up and running 100 years from now.


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Bettina said:


> As I've said in other threads, many of my posts are like Beethoven's pieces: they will not be fully appreciated until years later! I'm secure in the knowledge that future generations will give me all the likes that I deserve, as long as TC is still up and running 100 years from now.


If we are doing composer analogies, I think Pugg is definitely Telemann.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Bettina said:


> As I've said in other threads, many of my posts are like Beethoven's pieces: they will not be fully appreciated until years later! I'm secure in the knowledge that future generations will give me all the likes that I deserve, as long as TC is still up and running 100 years from now.


Count on it  .


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I bet you..... the last option is going to get the most votes.


I wouldn't have considered it until quite recently, concerning a certain user on a crusade to assure me along with 80% of the forum we're stupid for enjoying music emotionally. The hypocrisy was laughable. Those (few) defending them claimed the adversaries were opposed to his opinion because we don't accept what we don't like, whereas the reality is I am accepting of everyone's approach to music but will not call one different from my own unintelligent.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'I get joy from giving others likes.' 

Why wouldn't I? It helps me to have a way of communicating that I've read the post and seen something in it. 

If you feel something, it's best that it doesn't just stay an interior thing - better that you express it. 

After all, I'm a Northerner. 

'Else a great prince in prison lies,' as John Donne the poet put it.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

As far as giving likes, I don't see it as charity or ego-boosting to the poster; it's more of a thumbs-up, and since nobody can see my thumbs out there, the like option is all I have.

And in all honesty, it is nice to post something and see that someone made the effort to push "like."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

It depends. For me receiving negative feedback from some members would be a badge of honor.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Vivaldi (Concerto in Do Maggiore Per Mandolino E Pianoforte) and Beethoven (Werke fur Mandoline und Klavier) have beat the potatoes out of me. My self esteem could hide under a turtle.

A few likes here and there are not going to change a thing.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

My likes are measured in mentions of Johann Strauss II/likes in a post. Thank you very much.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Minor Sixthist said:


> I wouldn't have considered it until quite recently, concerning a certain user on a crusade to assure me along with 80% of the forum we're stupid for enjoying music emotionally. The hypocrisy was laughable. Those (few) defending them claimed the adversaries were opposed to his opinion because we don't accept what we don't like, whereas the reality is I am accepting of everyone's approach to music but will not call one different from my own unintelligent.


Besides a like you get a Bravo.


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

_I feel somewhat depressed if I don't get on likes, but I get over it._ This is what I would have voted for, but the "feel[ing] somewhat depressed" part and the idea of having to "get over" not receiving likes makes this statement too powerful for me. Receiving likes is an honour. The less you expect them to come, the more rewarded you feel when they do appear. In addition, getting likes on every post regardless of what was posted diminishes the value of the individual likes; sometimes, you need to save them for when they really matter.

I do enjoy giving other people likes, though, becuase it means that I had just read a good post!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Likes are the new drugs! We get endorphins from seeing virtual appreciation through likes, scientific studies have shown. Sometimes the endorphin kick is high enough to be comparable to sugar and stimulants and things like that. We've yet to see the longterm effects of this new source of stimulation though, this addiction. I can imagine there will be some negative effects, perhaps not physical but perhaps mental.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I think it's a lovely idea. I usually feel quite shy when I first sign up to a board and can be very hesitant about posting. To discover that members "liked" something I'd written made me feel very welcome and a part of this community much more quickly. So thank you!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Indeed welcome, Annied, and I'm going to make my liking of you liking our likes like we like you my 300th post. I like that!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Totenfeier said:


> Indeed welcome, Annied, and I'm going to make my liking of you liking our likes like we like you my 300th post. I like that!


Like, awesome Dude!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

As the proud recipient of 52,380 "likes" and counting, I must say each succeeding "like" has built up like an orgasmic crescendo!!!!

Actually, not.

I appreciate them and thank the membership for their input.

No effect on my self-esteem.

I have enough "likes" for a lifetime!! :tiphat:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Am I the only one who feels that it's a bit weird not to be able to like a PM? I feel like I'm letting down the people who PM me by not being able to offer them a like. My apologies in advance to anyone who PMs me! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Am I the only one who feels that it's a bit weird not to be able to like a PM? I feel like I'm letting down the people who PM me by not being able to offer them a like. My apologies in advance to anyone who PMs me! :lol:


I guess you favor Late Beethoven then....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Am I the only one who feels that it's a bit weird not to be able to like a PM? I feel like I'm letting down the people who PM me by not being able to offer them a like. My apologies in advance to anyone who PMs me! :lol:


Unlike you, I haven't received a good PM in quite a while.

A really serious self-esteem-killer!!!! 

*NOT!!!* :clap::clap:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Unlike you, I haven't received a good PM in quite a while.
> 
> A really serious self-esteem-killer!!!!
> 
> *NOT!!!* :clap::clap:


I could send you a really sweet PM if it'll ruin your day! :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> I could send you a really sweet PM if it'll ruin your day! :lol:


Thats okay. I'll absorb the loss, painful as it will be.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing I don't like is when my post has 0 likes and the ones above and below mine have like 10 each. It's like "wow...dagger through my heart"


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm always surprised when I get tons of likes on posts such as "I want to dig up Beethoven and sleep with him." Seriously, guys? You actually like those kinds of posts?  You TC people are weird!! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I'm always surprised when I get tons of likes on posts such as "I want to dig up Beethoven and sleep with him." Seriously, guys? You actually like those kinds of posts?  *You TC people are weird!!* :lol:


It's a guy thing. Anytime a woman talks about sleeping with anyone or anything, it's going to attract attention from those of us who have fingers which lead us towards certain directions! :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I'm always surprised when I get tons of likes on posts such as "I want to dig up Beethoven and sleep with him." Seriously, guys? You actually like those kinds of posts?  You TC people are weird!! :lol:


It's because you have the courage to go where no man/woman has ever gone before.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Its because you have the courage to go where no man/woman has ever gone before.


I'm not sure if I'm courageous or just weird, but I'll gladly accept the compliment!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> I'm not sure if I'm courageous or just weird, but I'll gladly accept the compliment!


I really dig the "Beethoven as dead lover" posts. :clap:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Its because you have the courage to go where no man/woman has ever gone before.





Bettina said:


> I'm not sure if I'm courageous or just weird, but I'll gladly accept the compliment!


Actually, I think both men and women have been there before. Don't slap me, I'm just saying what has been reported publicly (pubicly too?) earlier! :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My self-esteem is up 0.0666% from June 1st, 2017. Just thought I should report that.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I really dig the "Beethoven as dead lover" posts. :clap:


Thank you! I enjoy undertaking those posts.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Actually, I think both men and women have been there before. Don't slap me, I'm just saying what has been reported publicly (pubicly too?) earlier! :devil:


It depends on where "there" is. The front door, yes. But my back door is still virgin territory! I'm waiting for Peter or Lenny to come back from the dead and deflower me there. :devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Thank you! I enjoy undertaking those posts.


Nice! While you're at it, do you have any dirt to dig up on Elise? Please don't Für-get.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Shall we stick to the thread topic, please, forum members? It would be appreciated.

Some of the off topic posts in the thread may be considered as to their appropriateness and may be removed by the moderation team.

Edit: we have decided to remove the off-topic posts. Ergo - deleted.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Shall we stick to the thread topic, please, forum members? It would be appreciated.
> 
> Some of the off topic posts in the thread may be considered as to their appropriateness and may be removed by the moderation team.


Sorry...we got carried away...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How about getting rid of the "likes" system? All it does is encourage cliquish behavior as posters tend to "like" posts of their friends and ignore very fine posts of others. THAT cannot help self-esteem, ESPECIALLY of new posters who haven't made TC friends yet.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Apology accepted on behalf of the Moderation team, Bettina.

Self-restraint, of course, is better than having to be carried away by us!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

How many likes I receive are totally immaterial for me. The fact that I am here and contributing to robust discussion is good enough.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I get anxious waiting for every single like and when I don't I snap and get mad, in fact there was one I posted yesterday that didn't get liked  so I'm now feeling a little under the weather


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> How many likes I receive are totally immaterial for me. The fact that I am here and contributing to robust discussion is good enough.


I gave you a "like" anyway.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Speaking as a relative newcomer, the Likes look like a way to express appreciation when one might not want to post a verbal reply. I see nothing wrong with that. It's positive and it says something about the quality of the post and the quality of the person who was registering a Like. I also think it's rather interesting to see what the balance is between those Likes given and those Likes received. It looks like it may take a while to bring the two sides into balance, and that does interest me.


----------

